# broken cable



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone have success retrieving a broken cable from a sewer line
dropped the camera down and located it about 45 feet from the cleanout
appears to be snagged at a combo you can see what appears to be a c-cutter on the end don't know if it got snagged at a joint [old cast iron ] or what happened appears to be a tight wind cable rather short the other end looks like a cam lock type that ridged used to use maybe others? does someone make a short sectional cable that joins that way? any ideas on how to retrieve it I have a retrieving auger for my k60 but never used it


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I use the ones with the hook usually


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Since you have a camera your odds just improved. Shove the k-60 cable in by hand if you can, follow it in with your camera, when you get near the cable I turn the retriever and cable by hand to get it snagged then pull the camera and your cable out together slowly. It helps to take breaks and a smoke if you smoke lol. I go after the head not the cable unless there is only cable.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I should have added that when you go after a cable that has left the pipe maybe through a joint separation. I will shove a large c blade in and try to work it under the cable that i am trying to get then push it up to the right angle leaving the pipe then grab the cable with the c blade and whip it on the ground to get it to start acting like a snake and make waves and hopefully pop the cable out of the joint it went through.


----------

